# emergency - possible dead goat



## anonymousduck (Aug 6, 2022)

this is not my animal but someone else’s. someone fell onto a baby goat and they heard a snap, the goat was bleeding a bunch and squirming and then it stopped moving. is the goat dead or is it unconscious, is doing cpr worth it, is there anything I can do to save the goat?


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 6, 2022)

Hard to tell but, by now you should know.  Unfortunately it sounds like it didn't end well.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 7, 2022)

Possibly broken ribs and internal injuries (because of the bleeding).  If a broken spine the goat would not have been able to wriggle much.

Sorry to hear this.


----------

